# الخزانات



## NAK (2 مايو 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

الإخوة و الأخوات الكرام

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

هنا إن شاء الله سأقوم بوضع مواضيع عن الخزانات

و سأبدأ بهذا الملف المرفق

و الله ولي التوفيق و السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
Pre-Engineered Storage Tanks.pdf​


----------



## abuyaser (2 مايو 2006)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## NAK (3 مايو 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

الإخوة و الأخوات الكرام

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

و هذا ملف جديد

و الله ولي التوفيق و السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته


----------



## مصطفى عبد الجبار (3 مايو 2006)

الله يوفقك على فعل الخير


----------



## NAK (3 مايو 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

الإخوة و الأخوات الكرام

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

و هذا ملف جديد يعتبر كدليل لإستخدام Api 650

و الله ولي التوفيق و السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته


----------



## NAK (3 مايو 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

الإخوة و الأخوات الكرام

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

و هذا الفصل الثاني من دورة تدريبية كنت قد أعدتها لصالح بعض مهندسي إحدى الشركات النفطية بليبيا.

و الله ولي التوفيق و السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته


----------



## العرندس (4 مايو 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

الله يعزك يا طيب 

بارك الله فيك


----------



## suha (20 مايو 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

شكرا لك

بارك الله فيك


----------



## asssim (22 مايو 2006)

شكرا جزيلا
على الموضوعات القيمة جدا


----------



## المحسى (17 سبتمبر 2006)

شكررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررا


----------



## uday12 (17 سبتمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم 
بارك الله فيك يا اخي

اخوك


----------



## م.مجدي عليان (17 سبتمبر 2006)

thanxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## eng_amr (17 سبتمبر 2006)

good workkkk


----------



## فراس بشناق (18 سبتمبر 2006)

شكرا لك على مجهودك وأود سؤالك عن grp tanks ان أمكن تبعت بعض المعلومات عنها.


----------



## سدير عدنان (3 مارس 2007)

اشكرك يابطل


----------



## سدير عدنان (3 مارس 2007)

يا nak البطل انقذتني من مناقشة مهمة جدا اشكرررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررك


----------



## amin22 (4 مارس 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## المهندس محمد السيد (4 مارس 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## omairi (6 مارس 2007)

thank u v much


----------



## عايد حنيف (21 مارس 2007)

thanx for u from me aied honef [ /COLOR]


----------



## liondvd (22 مارس 2007)

الف شكر ياباشا 

موضوع نادر جدا


----------



## حمه كركوكي (22 مارس 2007)

thankis for u


----------



## خبير.ص (22 مارس 2007)

thank you


----------



## أخريبيش (8 أبريل 2007)

أشكركم على هذه المعلومات


----------



## rwanm (9 أبريل 2007)

الله يبارك فيك


----------



## مهندس إنتاج (10 أبريل 2007)

أسال الله العظيم ان يجزيك خيرا ..


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (29 يناير 2008)

شكرا جزيلا وجزاك خيرا .

البغدادي


----------



## فايق شقران (30 يناير 2008)

الله يبارك فيك


----------



## الباحثة الصغيرة (31 يناير 2008)

شكرا ........... جزاك الله خير.


----------



## مخترع عربي (1 فبراير 2008)

موضوع مشوق وشكرا للمعلومات القيمة


----------



## aircraft (2 فبراير 2008)

بارك الله فيك على هذا الموضوع


----------



## عدنان النجار (2 فبراير 2008)

ياريت لو في موضوع عن حساب أقطار مواسير الصرف الصحي مشكورييين


----------



## المنقذ (2 فبراير 2008)

*Api 650*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

جزيت ألف ألف خير أخي NAK على هذا المجهود الرائع

...........................................

قد تكون إضافة API 650 إلى الموضوع مفيدة وفي نفس السياق... آمل ذلك 

http://rapidshare.com/files/88577400/API_650__1998__Welded_Steel_Tanks_for_Storage.pdf.html


----------



## احمدالفياض (3 فبراير 2008)

تحية طيبة
اولا اتقدم بالشكر الجزيل على هذه المعلومات ولي الرغبة بالتعاون بتبادل هذه المعلومات
لانها من صميم عملي وهل يوجد مصادر للتصاميم للخزانات الثابتة والعائمة
مع خالص شكري وتقديري
المهندس 
الفياض


----------



## محمد واصل (3 فبراير 2008)

شي جميل جدا بارك الله فيك


----------



## boughandora (4 سبتمبر 2008)

شكرا على هذا الموضوع الجميل


----------



## م زياد حسن (4 سبتمبر 2008)

الاخ الكريم Nak
مشكور و جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## محمد بن القاسم (4 أكتوبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك خيرا وجعل هذا العمل في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## مدير تشغيل وعمليات (5 أكتوبر 2008)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## amr fathy (6 مايو 2009)

جزاك الله ألف خير ............


----------



## م0 عادل هاشم (7 مايو 2009)

Thankssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## وسام الحب (7 مايو 2009)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك خيرا وجعل هذا العمل في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## bahhar2001 (7 مايو 2009)

شـكــ وبارك الله فيك ـــرا لك ... لك مني أجمل تحية .


----------



## الدكة (7 مايو 2009)

رائع كعادتك يامهندسنا العزيز

جزاك الله عنا الف خير


----------



## احمد الحوت (16 مايو 2009)

ممنونين يا باقة ورد لا والله بستان من الورد


----------



## afou2d (16 مايو 2009)

شكرا اخى وجزاك الله خبرا ............ بس لو فيه رسومات اتوكاد تبقى كام


----------



## عز الاسلام (18 مايو 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## م سامر (25 مايو 2009)

الله يباركم فيكم على هذا المرفقات الجيدة


----------



## حسام جاسم (26 مايو 2009)

معلومات مميزه تحياتي .


----------



## محمود بروسلى (17 يونيو 2009)

lشكور على المجهود اتلرائع 
للامام ياباشا


----------



## هامبوريا (18 يونيو 2009)

*ممتاز........ممتاز*

جزاك الله خيرا يا اخ nak .........اتمنى لك مزيد من التقدم و الرقي

اخوك هامبوريا


----------



## محمد بورمان (18 يونيو 2009)

والله فعلا مجهود رائع منك ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## فاعل خير (25 يونيو 2009)

مشكور
مشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور 
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور 
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكور
مشكور


----------



## mortaljax (26 يونيو 2009)

شكرا على الملفات القيمة


----------



## ابو رائد (26 يونيو 2009)

مشكوووووووور يا خوي وجزاك الله خير


----------



## محمود محمد الهادي (11 يوليو 2009)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## afou2d (12 يوليو 2009)

*أشكركم على هذه المعلومات*​


----------



## خالد بن فهد (13 يوليو 2009)

شكرا جزيلا لك على هذه المرفقات القيمه


----------



## الاسطى محمد (14 يوليو 2009)

*شكر وتقدير*

بارك الله فيك سائلا الله عز وجل ان تكون في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## عبدالله السوداني (14 يوليو 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير...................................................................................


----------



## ahmedbayoumy (14 يوليو 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووور
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ــ¤©§¤°حلوو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلووو و°¤§ ©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــ¤© §¤°حلوووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــ ــــــــ ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو° ¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــ ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§ ¤°حلو ووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــ رائع جدا جدا جدا جدا ــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلو ووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــ يعطيك العافية والمزيد من الابداع--- ــــــــ¤©§¤°حلو ووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلو ووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــ ـــــــــــــاخوك/ احمد بيومىـــــــــــــــــــــــ¤ ©§¤°ح لو ووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــ ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§ ¤°حلو ووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤ °حلو ووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو° ¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــ ــــــــ ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــ¤© §¤°حلوووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلووو و°¤§ ©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ــ¤©§¤°حلوو°¤§©


----------



## ahmed taye3 (14 يوليو 2009)

gooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooood


----------



## علي غانم العبادي (14 يوليو 2009)

بارك الله فيك يااخي العزيز


----------



## أسد الواحة (14 يوليو 2009)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووور وجزاك اللة خيراااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## ابو سرويه (15 يوليو 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووور يا باش مهندس
ربنا يجعله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## عماد الحنادة (18 يوليو 2009)

بارك الله فيكي اخي الكريم


----------



## productique (18 يوليو 2009)

يا سلام على السباب الله الله عليكم
ممتاااااااااااااااااااز


----------



## فلاح الحبلاني (18 يوليو 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## جــامح (20 يوليو 2009)

شكرا جزيلا
على الموضوعات 
جزاك الله خير


----------



## ايمن حسين (17 سبتمبر 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا على الطرح الجيد للموضوع


----------



## moroco (17 سبتمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك لملفاتك الرائعة 

تخصص التخصص


----------



## med123 (18 سبتمبر 2009)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## العراق نيو (18 سبتمبر 2009)

فعلا موضوووووووع جيد ومفيد ...... شكرااااااااا


----------



## معتز محمود عباس (17 يناير 2010)

شكرا جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## ثائر الشمري (17 يناير 2010)

وفقكم الله وجزاكم خيرا


----------



## الجدى (17 يناير 2010)

مشكـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــور على هذا الجهد


----------



## عمراياد (17 يناير 2010)

شكرا اخي على المجهود الرائع

يقيييم


----------



## خبير الاردن (2 فبراير 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## superstar_egy7 (2 فبراير 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## كريم كمال بلال (3 فبراير 2010)

جزيت الجنه


----------



## AHMAD-1976 (4 فبراير 2010)

مشكوررررررررررر اخي العزيز


----------



## hhhkhalil (5 فبراير 2010)

thanks


----------



## agaaaas (23 فبراير 2010)

شكرررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## مؤيد غازي (6 مارس 2010)

thanksssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## safa aldin (13 مارس 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## عاشق السهر (26 مارس 2010)

جزيل الشكر لكل من قدم لنا معلومه


----------



## neseergolden (3 أبريل 2010)

مشكور


----------



## هشام محمود حربى (3 أبريل 2010)

ششششششششششششششششششششششكرا جزيلا


----------



## NAK (8 يوليو 2010)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الأخوة و الأخوات الأفاضل:

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

الرابط أدناه و الملفان المرفقان هم عرض مرئي لتوضيح لبعض استخدامات API 650 

و الله ولي التوفيق

http://www.megaupload.com/?d=HIM90SWV


----------



## Engineer.Amr (9 يوليو 2010)

تسلم يا غالي مواد رائعة تشكر جهودك


----------



## أصدق أحساس (9 يوليو 2010)

جزاك الله خير موضوع كنت محتاجه جدا وعمل جبار شكرا على اهتمامك


----------



## ابو العطا (14 يوليو 2010)

موضوع مفيد جدا وبارك الله فيك وشكرا جزيلا


----------



## appess (15 يوليو 2010)

شكرا جزيلا
بارك الله فيك


----------



## ammar -508 (15 يوليو 2010)

اشكرك


----------



## اسحاق عمان (21 يوليو 2010)

*جزاك الله خيرا:75:*​


----------



## elomda_5 (1 أغسطس 2010)

شكرا يا هندسة علي الجهد الرائع


----------



## eng.zahid (1 أغسطس 2010)

مجهوود راائع جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ابو الروض الكيماوي (1 أغسطس 2010)

الله يجزيك الخير


----------



## الانجينيير (1 أغسطس 2010)

*زى الفل*

احسن الله اليك كما احسنت الينا


----------



## اسحاق عمان (2 أغسطس 2010)

بارك الله فيك :75:


----------



## as3ate (2 أغسطس 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## سعد محمد هادي (15 أغسطس 2010)

بارك الله فيك0000مع التقدير


----------



## abo majed 1 (16 أغسطس 2010)

*جزاكم الله خيرا على هذا المجهود
وكل عام وأنتم بخير*​


----------



## اسحاق عمان (16 أغسطس 2010)

*جزاك الله خيرا:77:*​


----------



## elomda_5 (11 أكتوبر 2010)

*مشكور
مشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور 
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور 
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكور
مشكور*
وجزاك الله خيرا​


----------



## thaeribrahem (5 ديسمبر 2010)

مشكور على هذه الملفات و هذه المعرفة


----------



## محمد العيار (5 ديسمبر 2010)

مشكور اخي العزيز


----------



## eng.mohamed201077 (5 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاك الله عنا خيرا


----------



## م محمد بكر (5 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا عنا يا باشمهندس


----------



## Eng lfc (6 ديسمبر 2010)

*مشكور اخي العزيز*​


----------



## احمد محمد بهاء (6 ديسمبر 2010)

شكراً جزيلاً


----------



## فهدالادهم (8 يناير 2011)

جزاك الل خيرا


----------



## mouhammadjum (13 أبريل 2011)

شكرا لك ياهندسة


----------



## رائد حيران (15 أبريل 2011)

مشكووووووووووور جداااااااااااااا على هذه الملفات الرائعة ونتمنا لك المزيد من الابداع


----------



## eng_882 (4 مايو 2011)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## engineer sameer (28 مايو 2011)

تسلم يا هندسة.


----------



## sgmah1985 (28 مايو 2011)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## مهندس الاشغال (28 مايو 2011)

زادك اللة علما ونورا


----------



## hassanaki (26 يونيو 2011)

جهد مشكوررررررررررررر


----------



## ر.م علي (26 يونيو 2011)

thanks


----------



## طه العبادي (27 يونيو 2011)

اعزائي الملتقى : السلام عليكم ورحمة من الله وبركاته
لدي سؤال وهو أني أروم تصنيع خزان غاز مسال LPG سعة ( 10 ) طن ماذا يحصل لو استخدمت المعدن 
كود " A-516 Gr70 " بدلاً من المعدن كود" A-517 " وجزاكم الله خيراً.ً


----------



## مهندس الاشغال (27 يونيو 2011)

مشكور


----------



## abdelsalamn (7 يوليو 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## eng_882 (15 أكتوبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك ووفقك لكل ماهو خير 
اخوكم المهندس الصغير


----------



## بلسم الحلفي (15 أكتوبر 2011)

شكرا جزيلا لك على هذا الموضوع


----------



## ابراهيم زيدان (15 أكتوبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## عدي الفكيكي (16 أكتوبر 2011)

السلام عليكم جزاك الله خيرا
يا ريت لو كان عندك نسخ مترجمة


----------



## ahmadkhaled (18 نوفمبر 2011)

thanksssssssssssssssssssssssssss big


----------



## محمد العطفي (27 نوفمبر 2011)

اللهم اصلح حالك وسدد خطاك


----------



## adison2000 (28 نوفمبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك ​


----------



## ابراهيم ناظم (28 نوفمبر 2011)

gooooooooooooooooood


----------



## tmnaji (5 أبريل 2012)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## علاء الصراف (18 مايو 2012)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## محمد حماده نصر (19 مايو 2012)

thaaaaaaaaaaaaaaanks


----------



## NOC_engineer (21 مايو 2012)

وهذه مجموعة أخرى من الكتب الخاصة بالخزانات :
Storage Tanks - Basic Training - Part.1
Storage Tanks - Basic Training - Part.2

Welded Steel Tanks for Oil Storage

لا تنسونا في الدعاء


----------



## ر.م علي (29 مايو 2012)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## مهندس طموح 1 (30 مايو 2012)

مشكورين على هذي الكتب المفيدة .. جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## ابراهيم ناظم (3 يونيو 2012)

gooooooood


----------



## nofal (9 يونيو 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا .


----------



## alaa_barakat (4 أغسطس 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## نصير عبد الرزاق (6 أغسطس 2012)

​بارك الله فيك يا أخي وجزاك خيرا . وشكرا


----------



## nasirsalih (8 أغسطس 2012)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## صالح عامر محمد (24 أغسطس 2012)

جزاك الله خيراً عن هذا الموضوع القيم ​


----------



## NAK (7 مارس 2013)

و جزاكم الله خيراً جميعاً و بارك لكم و فيكم


----------



## حارث البدراني (24 مارس 2013)

جزاك الله الف خير


----------



## basharawaad (28 مارس 2013)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## el3anteel1313 (23 أبريل 2013)

بارك الله فيك​​


----------



## moohha85 (11 يونيو 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا على هذه الملفات


----------



## فاطمة جمال محمد (25 سبتمبر 2013)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## bazoonline (16 يونيو 2015)

شكرا على المجهود الرائع


----------



## MHRL (22 يونيو 2015)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## نجم العراقي (24 يونيو 2015)

هل يوجد api 650 مترجم للعربيه من اجل اكثر وظوح


----------



## eng.alla (26 يونيو 2015)

مشكور جدا


----------



## mechanic power (6 مايو 2016)

جزاك الله خيرا"


----------



## وجيه موسى اسماعيل (5 يوليو 2016)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## pemo_2010 (28 مارس 2017)

جزاك الله خيرا.


----------



## محمود عبد اللطيف (1 أبريل 2017)

مشكور اخي الكريم على هذا المجهود الكبير


----------



## (محمد ودود) (17 أغسطس 2017)

بانتظار المزيد


----------



## مناوي التميمي (16 ديسمبر 2017)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## saad_aljuboury (18 ديسمبر 2017)

جزاكم الله خير


----------

